# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden

## Scheherazade

*Memoirs of a Geisha*  by Arthur Golden 

An interesting and colorful story told from a geisha's point of view (1st person); she remembers the events leading to her becoming a successful geisha starting from her childhood days. The story gives a vivid and intriguing account of Japanese culture, especially of geisha culture. I knew very little about the subject before reading the book and was delighted to discover many aspects which were unknown to me or, in some cases, reconsidered my preconceived ideas. 

The author is very good at creating the right atmosphere and also his use of language is very clever; I could hear Suyuki (the geisha in the title) telling her story with unusual expressions and richness of language which, I think, would be unique to someone from Japan. It has been a good breather between the 'English' books I have been reading. 

*7/10 KitKats*

----------


## Pensive

I remember reading _Memoirs of Geisha_ about a year ago, and can also recall how much I liked it!  :Smile:

----------


## Literary_Cat

I liked the book ever so much more than the movie adaptation, as is frequently the case. The thing I most enjoyed was figuring out all the characters' motivations--rather like a mystery.

----------


## Nossa

I really liked that book, it's a great read!

----------


## dollybird

This is a great book. It really brings that world and era alive. I really enjoyed the film as well but not as much as the book. Like so many films it deviates from the book, normally to make it more 'Hollywood', which is a pity. Word was at one stage that Madonna really wanted the lead part as she loved the book so much!!!!? That would have been... interesting!!!

----------


## brimstone

Definitely a book that enthralled me, and I really found myself in 1930s Japan. An amazing read!
10/10.

----------


## Morwen

The book is fascinating. It reads great. It provides quite a lot of details about the geisha world. Interestingly, it presents it from behind the curtain. I liked it a lot. I always recommend it to everyone who wants to read about Japan. 

By the way, if you have any recommendations about any geisha book, please visit here.

----------


## Dark Muse

Funny I remeber my sister reading this book and not liking it very much and as we often read some of the same things and have the same tastes, I stayed away form the book, I saw the movie and really liked it.

----------


## AmericanEagle

This is one of my favourite books.

----------

